# Motor Problems



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

So I have a 14ft Irvette Bay Explorer with a 40 Merc Force on the back that I'm having a little trouble with. Recently when I try to start it, it just goes errrrrrrrrrr. I tried starting it a couple minutes ago and the motor finally tried kicking over, but very slowly, and then I noticed my negative terminal on my battery was smoking a little bit. Could it just me my battery is dead or does it sound like something a little more serious? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Test your battery...then go through and make sure all of your connectoins are good....had a somewhat similar problem this summer and it just woiund up being a connection thta was becoming iodized or w.e and just needed to be cleaned up


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

and if that doesnt work, try going on thehulltruth.com and posting your problem and seeing what kind of suggestions you can get there


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds like good advice, if the battery tests ok let us know, i did a little boat work in the keys so maybe we can help you out.

Rick


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Clean your battery terminals, corrosion will cause the smoke when current flows


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Yep, sounds like a bad terminal connection. Clean them up and you should be OK.


----------

